# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: New genus and species of danionine fish described

## AquaticQuotient.com

Scientists from Sweden and India have described a new genus and species of danionine fish. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

